# Need some info ...Re: rear party out of province



## military granny (30 Dec 2007)

OK I need some info from anyone in a rear party. What can a family do or who can they turn to when their family member is in a battalion away from their home province? A young man we have adopted as one of our own is based in another province and his family is here in Alberta, he is going overseas very soon and his family is not getting much info or help from the rear party on his home base.  The last time he was gone they just kind of muddled through his tour without help from their rear party, this time his mom is in a sorry state and needs support. So is there anything I can do to find her the support here in Alberta or will she have to phone out of province everytime she needs to talk to someone? I have to explain that they do not live in Edmonton, so going to the base all the time isn't an option. I know when my son was over in the sand box I didn't give the out of province rear party much choice, I insisted that they give me the support I needed plus the rear party here in Edmonton was exceptionally good to us. So what are her options?


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (30 Dec 2007)

Any family anywhere should be able to go to any Military Family Resource Centre and explain the situation, then get some help.  They all work for The Canadian Forces Personnel Support Agency as a starter.  There is also the Mission Information Line (1-800-866-4546) for up to date information and assistance from the mission support counselors there.  All this info should have been in the books, briefings and literature that the troops are all provided before they go.  Often the young fellows forget to pass this sort of thing on to their parents (I did when I was younger), so it may not be completely the CF's fault that parents in another province don't know what they can access.

From the sounds of things the M.I.L. would be their best bet if they want to talk to someone who cares about them and can explain things.

The way it is now, seems like every rotation has someone from nearly base in the country on it, so the MFRCs and Deployment Support Centres should always be used to supporting the families of those away.


----------



## ModlrMike (30 Dec 2007)

There should be two points of contact. The rear party from the unit he is joining, and the rear party from his parent unit. I'm not entirely clear with the situation. The member's family lives in Alberta, but he serves at a base in a different province. There should be a contact on the base in Edmonton at the unit he is deploying with, regardless of where he's from.


----------



## military granny (30 Dec 2007)

ModlrMike
You would think that it should be that way, but it doesn't always work out like that. As I said my own son was based in Manitoba but we got 100% more support and info from the rear party here in Edmonton. And at that time there was also a battalion from here that was overseas so we just went to all the briefings and family functions that were going on there.

CSA 
I tried the M.I.L  quite a few times when I needed them and found it was a pain waiting when all I wanted was someone to talk to. I know this young mans mom just wants info and updates on what is going on in the sandbox, and maybe a shoulder to cry on once in a while that's why I wanted to know if, just because her son is based away from here is there still a "rear party" available to her.


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (30 Dec 2007)

x


----------



## military granny (30 Dec 2007)

CSA
One of the major questions I had you have answered. The main thing I wanted to tell this mom was if there was a rear party close to them even though there are no battalions that I know of leaving from this base. Now I can give her all this info and we can go for there. Thanks.


----------



## visitor (30 Dec 2007)

With all due respect, it would not cost  very much in time or postage to send a form  letter to the next of kin before a soldier is going to be deployed with a couple of paragraphs   (in both languages) giving some contact information  for support.   And even to inform that the soldier has information so a parent can ask.   One letter is not hand holding.  Yes, the young man should communicate, but these boards are rife  with  comments from  even  senior  members who  post  "Ha-ha, I never told my parents anything when I was  younger either."     It is how young men behave when they are asserting their new independence, so expect it.  The DND sites can be confusing and unwieldy.  The lingo  is unfamiliar and  if there are  French- English language issues impossible to read.   These are our kids you have and we realize we may never get them back in the same state they left.  One letter would go a long way to get communication flowing.  Thanks Military Granny for asking the question.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Dec 2007)

visitor said:
			
		

> With all due respect,



Let me be equaly as respectful but when i went on my first tour in 1994 my mother ( she was in Montreal, i was in posted to Petawawa) got an envelope explaining to her the support network available, lots of information on the mission, the numbers for the rear party and even a fridge magnet with the MIL number on it and what they offered. I doubt that in the ensuing years things could have changed for the worse. The member should make sure that the parents / NOK are informed prior to leaving and if thats not done, the parent / NOK should be on his/her case to ask. The military is not the only one with resposabilities here.


----------



## armyvern (30 Dec 2007)

With all due respect, the family should be dealing with the *nearest MFRC* to their location, not the rear party and NOT the MFRC at the members home Unit (unless it's the closest one to them). The family should have heard from the MFRC if the member provided the info as he was supposed to during his DAG. All deploying soldiers should be providing contact info for their next-of-kins (civ mailing addys etc) in to their CoC as a normal part of their DAG process'.

At my prior location in PEI, the services avail (and support) was provided to ALL family members or interested parties of the deployed soldier who were located within our province. We looked after the familes of guys who were posted in Alberta (example) who's aunt/uncles/moms/dads were located in PEI, and the Gagetown MFRC looked after and supported his family members located in NB.

Long Story short -- the deploying member either MUST provide the locations and contact info for his NOK or extended family members if he wants us to know of their existance. Info on all the MFRCs and their locations throughout the country should be made available to those soldiers who are deploying --- but if they don't tell us that they have "an aunt in NS and here's her contact info" ... we can't do much to support that aunt.

Every time I have deployed, I have been provided (either during my padre/social work screen or MFRC brief) with the appropriate paperwork to be filled out detailing my families (or friends if I so chose) whereabouts and contact info so that the MFRC could make contact with newletters and provide details on how to access assistance, counselling, provide family briefings etc. Without fail, the MFRC DID contact those kin whose information I provided.


----------



## armyvern (30 Dec 2007)

I've just sent a PM to careet with a link to your post so that she can contact you.

If you provide her with the familes location etc, she can provide you with the detailed information on the MFRC nearest to their location ... and provide it's contact info and provide some names, links to services/support and access.

It's what she does.


----------



## Blakey (30 Dec 2007)

If he is on TF 1-08, 2 VP has some good info and briefs.

TF 1-08 Main Page (2 PPCLI BG)

Briefings Main Page

Family Brief (.ppt)

Shilo MFRC Deployment Services(.ppt)

Deployment Support Group(.ppt)

Mission Information Line(.ppt)


----------



## armyvern (30 Dec 2007)

military granny said:
			
		

> ModlrMike
> You would think that it should be that way, but it doesn't always work out like that. As I said my own son was based in Manitoba but we got 100% more support and info from the rear party here in Edmonton. And at that time there was also a battalion from here that was overseas so we just went to all the briefings and family functions that were going on there.



That would be because it was nearest to your location and actually had a rear party as it was Edmonton's Battle Group. But not every out-of-area Unit who has members deployed with Edmonton on that TF ... had a rear party.

Gagetown also had a rear party during TF1-07 ... but the family briefings etc arranged by them -- were still presented by the Gagetown MFRC.

For out of area augmentees to the Battle Group -- it's the nearest MFRC who provides family support. Or, for members posted in different provinces than their families -- it's the nearest MFRC to the family.

Rear parties are very good at co-ordinating briefings etc when they have a Battle Group deployed, but family support is the domain of the MFRC. The rear parties main focus is dealing with mil issues during the deployment such as problems with pay etc although you will often see them co-ord major briefs etc on behalf of other entities.


----------



## 241 (30 Dec 2007)

I am assuming that the soldier is a reservist, if not disregard this, but if that is the case try having the family contact the home unit, which brings up another question. Why hasn't the home unit made contact already? Our unit has made contact with all the families/NOK and even went out to to of the more remote homes to ensure they can find them in the middle of the night if required.  Being a reserve unit stuck in Red Deer between Edmonton and Calgary we get some support from both MFRCs but also do our own thing and would imagine that other remote units would do the same.


----------



## armyvern (30 Dec 2007)

241 said:
			
		

> I am assuming that the soldier is a reservist, if not disregard this, but if that is the case try having the family contact the home unit, which brings up another question. Why hasn't the home unit made contact already? Our unit has made contact with all the families/NOK and even went out to to of the more remote homes to ensure they can find them in the middle of the night if required.  Being a reserve unit stuck in Red Deer between Edmonton and Calgary we get some support from both MFRCs but also do our own thing and would imagine that other remote units would do the same.



Even IF he were a reservist -- the same DAG process applies. The member needs to provide, during the DAG, the information re contact etc that the MFRC will require. That is an MFRC domain. Reg or Res.

As said before, Rear Parties and home Units are focussed on MILITARY matters, such as if there's a problem with the guys pay ... or a NOK notification needs to be done.

The MFRC supports families directly -- that's WHY they exist. There is an MFRC in every province, some provinces obviously have more than one. The nearest MFRC to the family member in question can provide any support/access required. In some cases, there are members deployed who have family scattered accross the nation, and thos varied locale families are indeed being supported by many a different MFRCs.

Rear Party does NOT equal Military Family Resource Centre or Deployment Support Centre.


----------



## military granny (30 Dec 2007)

Folks 
Thanks for the answers. I will take this stressed out mom to the MFRC and see what they can do for her.


----------



## 241 (30 Dec 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Rear Party does NOT equal Military Family Resource Centre or Deployment Support Centre.



I never said it was, it just sounded to me that either
a: the MFRC wasn't supplying the answers/help the family was looking for or 
b: the family did not know which MFRC or wherethe MFRC was that they where suposed to deal with and how to contact them.


----------

